
No GCs for your allocations? (.NET) - benaadams
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/maoni/2017/04/02/no-gcs-for-your-allocations/
======
flukus
Would this be good for a typical web request where you're basically getting a
bunch of data from the database and returning it?

